# E3 2011: New Halo Trilogy and HD Update to Halo: Combat Evolved



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Microsoft E3 announcements today unveiled plans for a new Halo Trilogy starting with the continued adventures of Master Chief in Halo 4 dropping holiday 2012. 

Additionally, Microsoft is having the original Halo: Combat Evolved re-rendered and releasing this November. 

Source: Xbox E3 live stream


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Got to admit, I am actually interested in this, if not a little ashamed. I am pretty hyped for the original remake too, it was my favourite one and still is. Halo:CE in HD with full online should be cool.


----------

